# Preparing for PCA Licensure Exam



## SemperEruditio (Jan 14, 2010)

The hope is that I get licensed this year with the call to the Army Chaplaincy after ordination. That should be next year. 

Little background for those not familiar:

Transferred into the PCA (2008) from non-denom church where I was undergoing ordination prep.
Attending an ubber liberal seminary. 
Currently enrolled in Hebrew and soon, Bible classes at RTS-Washington. 
Meet with Pastor bi-weekly for a few hours prior to small group and review Systematics he's assigned me to read and write.
Teach Sunday School to the young adults as part of a team.
Preach 4-8 times/year with the bulk at the jail.

Looking to take the Licensure exams in order to become part of the pulpit supply. Many pastors could use a week or two off and I would like to help with that. We have two TE's so they're pretty rested up.  Over the summer some congregations made alternate plans because there is not enough of a pulpit supply to go around. I have preached at two churches which did not require the candidate to be licensed.

So any advice, prayers, or help you can throw my way would be much appreciated.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 14, 2010)

Are you in the Chaplain Candidate program?


----------



## Wayne (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds like you are covering most of the bases already.
Any reason you couldn't transfer out of that seminary into a conservative one? Several on the board here will urge you, from their own personal experience, that it is to the detriment of your ministry to remain at a liberal school.


EDIT: Have I ever told you how much I hate creepy crawly bugs? Where in the world did you find that avatar? Whatever you do, don't let that thing get loose in here!


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 14, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Are you in the Chaplain Candidate program?



Not yet. I plan to by the Summer.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 14, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Sounds like you are covering most of the bases already.
> Any reason you couldn't transfer out of that seminary into a conservative one? Several on the board here will urge you, from their own personal experience, that it is to the detriment of your ministry to remain at a liberal school.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Have I ever told you how much I hate creepy crawly bugs? Where in the world did you find that avatar? Whatever you do, don't let that thing get loose in here!



All I have left at my seminary are the electives and I'm using the language courses at RTS to fulfill that requirement. I can understand how going to a liberal school fulltime could be a detriment but not the way my school is structured. It's essentially for the working adult, so I take classes on Friday evening and Saturday morning. Any craziness that I hear or am taught is discussed with my pastor. The first year was horrible because the pastor I had then agreed with all the nonsense. He told me to stick it out and being faithful that he had my best interest at heart I did. After the first year it was too much. I was reading the garbage they assigned and also Reformed books to get the truth. Made for long nights and long discussions at school and church where I earned certain precious labels as _"criticial" "logical" "analytical"..._ none used to encourage. All the liberal doctrine did was cement me deeper in orthodoxy. It also gave me a love and appreciation for people who are caught up in the deceit that God's only attribute is love. Liberalism tries so hard to help Christianity that it eliminates everything that is Christian in the process.

I looked at transferring but at that point I had too much invested. I prayed and my pastor at the time told me that he was going to have to rethink my ordination because I was not in agreement with the church theologically. I was ecstatic. Called up my friend, a TE in the PCA and he had me call BG Lee. The General and I met and he laid it down that he admired my love and respect for my pastor but had to chose between sound doctrine or friendship. On the one hand I could be ordained right now and would have only had to answer ~25 questions....or go through the PCA gauntlet...

So here I is starting the gauntlet.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 14, 2010)

And a good gauntlet it is!



> Made for long nights and long discussions at school and church where I earned certain precious labels as "criticial" "logical" "analytical"... none used to encourage. All the liberal doctrine did was cement me deeper in orthodoxy. It also gave me a love and appreciation for people who are caught up in the deceit that God's only attribute is love. Liberalism tries so hard to help Christianity that it eliminates everything that is Christian in the process.



Look for the Lord to use your somewhat unique preparation in some special ways, to His greater glory.


----------

